# Priceline - Kung Fu



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2008)

[yt]se-orWPMfU4[/yt]

and... the practice reel

[yt]svcQAGJ_hMc[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2008)

LMAO thank you


----------



## Big Don (Jan 26, 2008)

The practice reel was cool, I love those commercials.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 27, 2008)

They are some of my favorites...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 15, 2008)

That man is a legend!:roflmao:


----------

